# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  The name?  Peachy ?

## Rainday21

Just curious.  Does anyone know where they came up with the name "Peachy Printer".  I haven't been able to find it anywhere.  I know it's not that useful of a question, but I wonder why they didn't come up with something a little more creative.

----------


## kulfsson

I do not know why they have chosen the name Peachy, but the urban dictionary mentions it can be a slang word for "That's great !" but also it could relate to that a peach consists of layers (much like a 3D print). Finally it may also be a nod to Apple, Raspberry, Blackberry et. al. that are all referencing fruit in some way.

----------


## erikk

> I do not know why they have chosen the name Peachy, but the urban dictionary mentions it can be a slang word for "_That's great_ !" but also it could relate to that a peach consists of layers (much like a 3D print). Finally it may also be a nod to Apple, Raspberry, Blackberry et. al. that are all referencing fruit in some way.


I'm talking with rylan right now. Your first suggestion was what it was initially. It worked so well, it was "peachy". The fruit trend was basically an added bonus.

----------

